# Anyone use a GoPro for their Dashcam?



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

If so, how do you like it? I want to get a purpose built dash cam, but already have a GoPro just lying around. I would prefer the convenience of having GPS data and better night vision, but why spend if I already have?


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

JimS said:


> If so, how do you like it? I want to get a purpose built dash cam, but already have a GoPro just lying around. I would prefer the convenience of having GPS data and better night vision, but why spend if I already have?


I do. Custom printed a mount for it using my 3D printer. I run a 5-min loop at 720p. Got a long charging cable off Amazon. Works great because I already had it.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Don't know whether to use a suction mount or a sticky. Battery lasts pretty good, so probably don't need to keep the power hooked up to it, but I already have a 10' cable. Where do you mount it? Dash? Behind mirror?


----------



## xUberEmployee (Sep 29, 2015)

JimS said:


> If so, how do you like it? I want to get a purpose built dash cam, but already have a GoPro just lying around. I would prefer the convenience of having GPS data and better night vision, but why spend if I already have?


Hi JimS,

This doesn't answer your question, but because I have advised drivers about getting recording cameras in the car, you just want to make sure you comply with any state/local laws regarding privacy. For the most part, it's just letting the rider know they're being recorded, but sometimes local laws can be especially weird. Just a caution.

Good luck!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Beur in the "Sand Box" uses a Go Pro I believe.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

xUberEmployee said:


> Hi JimS,
> 
> This doesn't answer your question, but because I have advised drivers about getting recording cameras in the car, you just want to make sure you comply with any state/local laws regarding privacy. For the most part, it's just letting the rider know they're being recorded, but sometimes local laws can be especially weird. Just a caution.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks. That's been discussed ad nauseam in other threads.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

JimS said:


> If so, how do you like it? I want to get a purpose built dash cam, but already have a GoPro just lying around. I would prefer the convenience of having GPS data and better night vision, but why spend if I already have?


Since you already have it why not just try it? If it's not perfect you can buy something better but at least meanwhile you HAVE a dash cam in case of an accident. Plus that way you can see if it works for you without spending money.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Since you already have it why not just try it? If it's not perfect you can buy something better but at least meanwhile you HAVE a dash cam in case of an accident. Plus that way you can see if it works for you without spending money.


Well I had no way of mounting it. The cheapest mounting kits were $20 at Wal Mart. Then I found a 33 piece kit on Amazon for like $10. It gets here tomorrow.  I'll try it out for the weekend.


----------



## PapaDug (Apr 29, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Since you already have it why not just try it? If it's not perfect you can buy something better but at least meanwhile you HAVE a dash cam in case of an accident. Plus that way you can see if it works for you without spending money.


I have a GoPro Hero and it constantly gets hot and shuts down, and it's not even hot in Sacramento yet. I'll keep it for my Motorcycle because it will be mounted out in the wind.


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

Just tried my hero 3 at night. Velcrowed it upside down to the top of rear view mirror. Upside down since lense is at the top and too close to roof. It has a setting to do this so the video comes out the right way. I found at night the video is way too dark and the sound is not good. There is a spot setting so I'm going to try that and add some blue lights under the seats to add light. See what happens.


----------

